# Prop for Bossman Tailspotter



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

I ran a BTX (from what I’ve seen exactly the same as the tailspotter and fly boat works) with an SCB in 12 pitch. 50 Yamaha 2 stroke, Bob's FlatsJac, 33 MPH by myself. It doesn't have trim tabs and never porpoised with that prop (it is stern lifting) It would blow out about 3 inches up on the jack plate. 

Now I run an SWC 4 blade in 12 pitch. I’ve touched 34 with it since I can not only jack it up higher but can trim it out more at higher elevations as well. It has a lot more bow rise than the SBC.

I built my own cavitation plate that lets me jack all the way up while maintaining water pressure but I have to be trimmed down a little otherwise it does start to blow out.

Keep in mind your Suzuki has a different gear case ratio and weight than the Yam 2 stroke which may make tweaking the specs a little different, but I’ve had great results with the SWC in general.

pics are of an earlier plate and trimmed out a little more than where I can run it consistently but you get the idea.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

This is more than what you asked for but SWC vs SCB. SWC is on the hub. I can get more detailed if you want, otherwise I’ll get off the podium.


----------



## hudgensc01 (12 mo ago)

Please, the podium is yours. Thank you so much for answering! I would love to know everything you have to say. With my old boat trial and error didnt bother me so much, as the boat was far less expensive. Looking to do everything right with this one to save time and money. Also, i eat sleep breathe (and spend) boats and fishing so I am all ears. What were the diameters of those props? Do you feel they helped to lower the rpm of the motor? Obviously in my case adding a blade will do so but if you can give me an idea of what it did for you id appreciate it.


----------



## hudgensc01 (12 mo ago)

hudgensc01 said:


> Please, the podium is yours. Thank you so much for answering! I would love to know everything you have to say. With my old boat trial and error didnt bother me so much, as the boat was far less expensive. Looking to do everything right with this one to save time and money. Also, i eat sleep breathe (and spend) boats and fishing so I am all ears. What were the diameters of those props? Do you feel they helped to lower the rpm of the motor? Obviously in my case adding a blade will do so but if you can give me an idea of what it did for you id appreciate it.





HunterOnFly said:


> This is more than what you asked for but SWC vs SCB. SWC is on the hub. I can get more detailed if you want, otherwise I’ll get off the podium.
> View attachment 194574
> 
> View attachment 194575
> ...


Please, the podium is yours. Thank you so much for answering! I would love to know everything you have to say. With my old boat trial and error didnt bother me so much, as the boat was far less expensive. Looking to do everything right with this one to save time and money. Also, i eat sleep breathe (and spend) boats and fishing so I am all ears. What were the diameters of those props? Do you feel they helped to lower the rpm of the motor? Obviously in my case adding a blade will do so but if you can give me an idea of what it did for you id appreciate it. How was the holeshot?


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

For sure man! Take my experiences with a pinch of salt because although our hulls should be the same, there are a ton of other factors at play. The prop that works best for me will not necessarily work best for you. I'm still working on this setup as well so it's great to have some more input. The SCB is 10.375'' while the SWC is 10.75''.I wish I could comment on RPMs, but my Faria tach has not been reading with reliability (working on this so I can consider tuning pitch). I can say that I've never bounced off the rev limiter so I know my 12 pitch is in a good ballpark. These are the only two props I've run on it. I haven't noticed any audible difference in RPM throughout the range or at top end between them. Top end is the same between the two, but the SWC is running 4 inches higher than the SCB.

An interesting holeshot issue I've run into is the SWC slips like crazy until it grips. Then it grips like crazy. I can still get on plane with the SWC jacked way up, but it's like spinning your tires through mud until I hit a certain speed where you can audibly hear and feel the prop grip. After this point it will hold on in turns, elevation, and slow planing speeds. Most people have porpoising issues on their skiffs. At a certain tilt and trim I can barely get this hull to do a low frequency porpoise at top end.

The SCB will grip like a drag car with slicks from 0 to top end and has minimal bow rise on holeshot. I could never get this hull to porpoise with the SCB. It blows out with any elevation and in turns so I moved away from it. 

I've wondered if the SCB could be elevated by having cup added at the tips. I believe @coconutgroves was wondering the same recently. The tip shape is much sharper than the SWC which would limit the volume of cup you can add. There are a lot of dudes on here with more experience that can chime in on this. I'm pretty sure Powertech will let you try a prop and return it to try a different one. Jack Foreman is also notorious for building custom props.


----------



## HunterOnFly (Apr 15, 2020)

Just curious how are you collecting speed data?


----------



## hudgensc01 (12 mo ago)

HunterOnFly said:


> Just curious how are you collecting speed data?


Based off GPS... We have life360 on our phones too, sometimes it will say "Cayle completed a ____ mile drive top speed 32mph" but the gps will read 29 to 30 at 6000 to 6100 rpm on the tach. Safe Op. Range is 5300 to 6300 per Suzuki website on the df60a. If i put the throttle to the console i can go way over 6300. At first i was just amazed, i thought it was normal and that the motor just had an extremely high safe range but it overheated on me once and after some research i quickly learned that i was well above safe at near 7000 rpms and 33mph (and also realizing i did hit the rev limiter the night it overheated. Realized i had to back off, i dropped it slightly lower to stop bouncing off the rev.). I decided i may be underpropped. This setup seems like it has no holeshot, what i mean by that is; idle to plain is seemingly instant. Almost like its too easy, which is great in a way, but i could afford to lose some of it to gain some speed. To put it into other terms if you aren't ready, itll lay you on your back if you aren't holding on to something. Its awesome when youre in a hole and you want to leave quick, tabs down and hold on, but i feel like where im winning in that area im losing in top speed. I do like going fast, so im left with finding the seemingly un-findable perfect prop. The SWC has been the starting point for me though so i definately appreciate and welcome more info.


----------

